# AMD "Bulldozer" schon im 1. Halbjahr 2010?



## mixxed_up (21. Dezember 2009)

Laut Gamestar berichten mehrere Websites, dass AMD seinen "Bulldozer" Core bereits im ersten Halbjahr 2010 in Produktion geben wird.
So könnte AMD die CPUs sehr viel früher auf den Markt werfen, und damit seinen Nachteil gegenüber Intel Wettmachen. Der Bulldozer soll in 32nm bei Globalfoundries gefertigt werden.
Bulldozer wird die erste neue Architektur AMDs nach dem K7.

Quelle:Gamestar


----------



## Low (21. Dezember 2009)

Bin mal gespannt was kommt.


----------



## Explosiv (21. Dezember 2009)

Das ist eine Ente, Gamestar sind die einzigen die das berichten *Google benutz*. Ich vertraue da lieber "echten" Hardware-Portalen .

Schön wäre es trotzdem, wenn AMD das hinbekommt,...

Gruß Explosiv


----------



## Rotax (21. Dezember 2009)

Nennt Gamestar eigl. öfters keine Quellen?


----------



## Klutten (21. Dezember 2009)

@ mixxed_up
Hier fehlt die verlinkte Quelle zur News und natürlich die wichtigsten Informationen. Diese sollten schon hier im Forum stehen, denn es ist nicht Sinn der Sache, sich diese erst auf anderen Seiten anzulesen. 

Bitte nachholen, sonst kann diese tolle News leider so nicht hier stehen bleiben.


----------



## mixxed_up (21. Dezember 2009)

Die Quelle steht doch da. Aber wenn du es willst werde ich dazu noch etwas schreiben.


----------



## Klutten (21. Dezember 2009)

Genau so soll es sein. Thx


----------



## M4xw0lf (21. Dezember 2009)

tja das wäre schon toll... aber folgende fragen sind offen: 
hat amd tatsächlich den bulldozer schon fertig entwickelt? (und ein start in H1 2010 würde das fast erfordern)
kann globalfoundries überhaupt schon 32nm-strukturen in massenproduktion herstellen? (da der bulldozer für 45nm sicher zu komplex wird)


----------



## Shady (21. Dezember 2009)

War Anfang Nov. erst Tapeout? Ab da braucht man doch generell noch ca. 1-1,5Jahre...?


----------



## Scorpioking78 (21. Dezember 2009)

Nee, die News wird schon stimmen. Es wird sich wohl um das TapeOut des Bulldozers handeln.
Die Server CPUs sollen dann ja in 4/2010 geliefert werden und die Desktop Pendants sollen dann 1/2011 folgen, wie es schon die letzte Roadmap zeigte.
Wenn AMD die CPUs dann doch eher auf den Endkundenmarkt bringen kann, soll 's mich freuen.


----------



## anselm (21. Dezember 2009)

Währe ja nicht schlecht 
Ich hoffe mal der wird wieder so ein Erfolg wie es noch zur Athlon - Zeit war.
Da waren AMD's Prozessoren ja mal besser als Intel's Pentium's


----------



## Ahab (21. Dezember 2009)

Naja falls es stimmen sollte, dann kommen zu allererst Prozessoren für den Servermarkt in die Produktion. Und eh dann die Modelle für den Endanwender in den Regalen stehen, verstreicht noch der Rest des Jahres. Das heißt Bulldozer käme trotzdem erst im letzten Quartal 2010, wahrscheinlich eher anfang 2011. 

Ich kann mir aber keineswegs vorstellen, dass AMD die Umstellung auf 32nm bereits im ersten Quartal 2010 produktionsbereit vollzogen hat. Das würde ja an ein Wunder grenzen!


----------



## Dukex2 (21. Dezember 2009)

Mir soll es nur recht sein denn wenn Intel und AMD kein gutes Argument für mich 2010 haben bleibt mein Core2Duo noch bis 2011 drin.  
Der Bulldozer wäre da schon mal eines...
Bei Intel kommen 2010 nur verbesserte CPU´s auf der jetzigen Basis, aber nichts neues!


----------



## MysticBinary82 (21. Dezember 2009)

Also was ich mir eher vorstellen könnte ist das AMD erste textmuster in 32nm bei Global Foundries fertigen wird um weitere verbesserungen in dem Prozess zu haben. Wir haben aber auch gelernt, dass vom silizium wafer bis zur CPU 6 monate vergehen. Das bedeutet eigentlich, dass die 3.-4. Quartal anfangen müssen mit massenproduktion um 2011 mit dem Verkauf starten zu können.


----------



## Crymes (21. Dezember 2009)

Ich kann mich mit dem Bulldozer nicht so richtig anfreunden.
Wenn eine Einheit aus 2 Kernen besteht, ist es ja kein nativer Multikore mehr. Das hat Intel wirklich besser im Griff.


----------



## Prinzpaddy (21. Dezember 2009)

also ich würde es super finden wenn der bulldozer im ersten halbjahr 2010 kommt doch ich finde , dass das schon extrem ist ein jahr früher


----------



## Floletni (21. Dezember 2009)

AMD will noch 32nm Phenoms dazwischen schieben wenn ich mich recht erinnere. Anfang 2010 soll die 32nm Fertigung starten also wird man die ersten Phenoms so gegen Ende 3. Quartal oder im 4. Quartal sehen. Also wird es eher 2. Quartal 2011 bis Bulldozer kommt.


----------



## Ahab (21. Dezember 2009)

Langsamfalter schrieb:


> Ich kann mich mit dem Bulldozer nicht so richtig anfreunden.
> Wenn eine Einheit aus 2 Kernen besteht, ist es ja kein nativer Multikore mehr. Das hat Intel wirklich besser im Griff.



Ich weiß ja nicht genau was du meinst, aber Intels erste Quadcores waren auch nichts anderes, als zwei gekoppelte Dualcores. Und das Konzept ging voll auf! Das "native" Quadcore-Design hat AMD zuerst vorgestellt. Intel kam danach. 

Im Prinzip zeigen weder das eine, noch das andere Design irgendwelche Schwächen. Dass der Phenom I so abgestürzt ist, lag ja weniger am Multicore-Design, als an anderen Problemen. Daher ist es mir egal wie Bulldozer aufgebaut ist, solange das System nicht irgendwie hinderlich für die Performance ist, was ich nicht denke.


----------



## KILLTHIS (21. Dezember 2009)

Halte ich für unwahrscheinlich, sofern AMD nicht ein kleines Wunder vollbracht hat.


----------



## tuner-andy (21. Dezember 2009)

Hoffe, dass es klappt und AMD einen weiteren Triumpf feiern kann


----------



## Ahab (21. Dezember 2009)

KILLTHIS schrieb:


> Halte ich für unwahrscheinlich, sofern AMD nicht ein kleines Wunder vollbracht hat.



Tja, das kann doch durchaus drin sein!? Es wird ein komplett neues Design, daher werden die Karten komplett neu gemischt. Ich bin jedenfalls unglaublich gespannt. Es wär *der *Hammer, wenn AMD ein Coup ala Athlon 64 gelingen würde. Aber wir werden sehen. Dass es so eine Gurke wie der Phenom I wird glaube ich aber eher nicht, zumindest hoffe ich es. 

*1000 POSTS! * **jubel**


----------



## Rasputin468 (22. Dezember 2009)

bin echt gespant auf die ersten tests!!!


----------



## KILLTHIS (22. Dezember 2009)

Ahab schrieb:


> Tja, das kann doch durchaus drin sein!? Es wird ein komplett neues Design, daher werden die Karten komplett neu gemischt. Ich bin jedenfalls unglaublich gespannt. Es wär *der *Hammer, wenn AMD ein Coup ala Athlon 64 gelingen würde. Aber wir werden sehen. Dass es so eine Gurke wie der Phenom I wird glaube ich aber eher nicht, zumindest hoffe ich es.
> 
> *1000 POSTS! * **jubel**


Wäre natürlich super und als alteingessesener AMD-Fan wünsche ich es mir insgeheim natürlich auch.

Gratuliere.


----------



## winpoet88 (22. Dezember 2009)

Das tönt gut, Aber: Hat nicht TSMC jetzt schon Probleme mit dem 40Nm Prozess..? Oder ist AMD da weiter im Fertigungsprozess....oder werden die Bulldozer Chips nicht bei TSMC gefertigt...?

MfG Winpoet


----------



## Väinämöinen (22. Dezember 2009)

winpoet88 schrieb:


> Das tönt gut, Aber: Hat nicht TSMC jetzt schon Probleme mit dem 40Nm Prozess..? Oder ist AMD da weiter im Fertigungsprozess....oder werden die Bulldozer Chips nicht bei TSMC gefertigt...?
> 
> MfG Winpoet


Wer lesen kann... 


mixxed_up schrieb:


> Laut Gamestar berichten mehrere Websites, dass AMD seinen "Bulldozer" Core bereits im ersten Halbjahr 2010 in Produktion geben wird.
> So könnte AMD die CPUs sehr viel früher auf den Markt werfen, und damit seinen Nachteil gegenüber Intel Wettmachen. *Der Bulldozer soll in 32nm bei Globalfoundries gefertigt werden.*
> Bulldozer wird die erste neue Architektur AMDs nach dem K7.
> 
> Quelle:Gamestar


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. Dezember 2009)

Klingt sehr interessant und da man ja ein AM3 Board hat, ist es nur eine Frage der Zeit, bis der Bulldozer dort einzug erhält.
*Popcorn raushol und wart*


----------



## KILLTHIS (22. Dezember 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Klingt sehr interessant und da man ja ein AM3 Board hat, ist es nur eine Frage der Zeit, bis der Bulldozer dort einzug erhält.
> *Popcorn raushol und wart*


*schielt fiepend auf das Popcorn*

Ich bin gespannt wie ein Flitzebogen. Damit könnte sich das Verhältnis AMD/Intel gewaltig verschieben.


----------



## tm0975 (22. Dezember 2009)

M4xw0lf schrieb:


> tja das wäre schon toll... aber folgende fragen sind offen:
> hat amd tatsächlich den bulldozer schon fertig entwickelt? (und ein start in H1 2010 würde das fast erfordern)
> kann globalfoundries überhaupt schon 32nm-strukturen in massenproduktion herstellen? (da der bulldozer für 45nm sicher zu komplex wird)



fertig entwickelt ja, tapeout ja, serienproduktion in 32nm wohl noch nicht, eher in hj1/10. ich hoffe im sinne von amd, dess die cpus zumindest in q4/10 kommen werden, das weihnachtsgeschäft ist ja nicht ganz unbedeutend. evtl ist es aber absicht, um mithilfe des weihnachtsgeschäfts das alte zeugs rauszubekommen.


----------



## KTMDoki (22. Dezember 2009)

Das wäre echt super, aber ich glaube, dass der Bulldozer erst später kommen wird.
Ich hoffe aber, dass er es noch 2010 schaffen wird


----------



## jojo0077 (22. Dezember 2009)

Langsamfalter schrieb:


> Ich kann mich mit dem Bulldozer nicht so richtig anfreunden.
> Wenn eine Einheit aus 2 Kernen besteht, ist es ja kein nativer Multikore mehr. Das hat Intel wirklich besser im Griff.


Das stimmt so nicht. Was AMD mit dem Bulldozer macht ist, wenn man so will, "Hyperthreading done right". Das Intels Hyperthreading nicht grad die Wucht ist ist ja bekannt. AMD investiert hier einfach ein wenig mehr Arbeit und mehr Transistoren in der Hoffnung einen deutlich größeren Nutzen daraus ziehen zu können. Das Konzept klingt auf jeden Fall schonmal nicht schlecht.
Davon abgesehen ist der Bulldozer natürlich ein nativer Multicore!

Der Bulldozer wird aber sicherlich nicht mehr 2010 kommen, bzw. wenn doch erst Ende 2010 für Server. Wenn AMD schon im 1H 2010 Chips produzieren lässt ist das ganz sicher noch keine Massenproduktion sondern nur ein paar Engineering Sapmles. Diese helfen Fehler im Chip zu finden und auch den 32nm-Prozess zu verbessern. Das ist ganz normal. Es ist also keines Wegs erstaunlich, wenn AMD schon im 1H 2010 Chips produzieren lässt. Ganz im Gegenteil ...

Das GF den 32nm-Prozess Mitte 2010 fertiggestellt haben will ist übrigens schon lange bekannt, nur wollte AMD eigentlich erst Anfang 2011 auf diesen Umsteigen. Es ist aber auch gut möglich, dass wir im 2H 2010 32nm Phenoms sehen. Wäre nicht schlecht um die Zeit bis zum Bulldozer zu überbrücken.

@ winpoet88: CPUs von AMD werden auch in Zukunft bei Global Fundries gefertigt. Deren 32nm-Prozess soll wie gesagt Mitte 2010 fertig sein. Die GPUs werden zur Zeit noch bei TSMC hergestellt, aber das wird sich in Zukunft auch zumindest teilweise ändern. GF wird auch GPUs im 32 oder 28nm Bulk fertigen.

@ tm0975: Wo hast du denn gelesen, dass Bulldozer sein Tape-Out hinter sich hat? Das wäre mir aber ganz neu? Hab ich da was verpasst?


----------



## Crymes (22. Dezember 2009)

Dann ist eine Bulldozer-Einheit also 1+1"virtueller" Kern?


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. Dezember 2009)

Nein virtuell nicht, es sind Dual Cores, gepackt in eine Einheit, die man beliebig vergrößern kann, bis zu 16 Kernern oder wohin auch immer.


----------



## MysticBinary82 (22. Dezember 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Nein virtuell nicht, es sind Dual Cores, gepackt in eine Einheit, die man beliebig vergrößern kann, bis zu 16 Kernern oder wohin auch immer.


 
Man sollte dazu sagen, dass diese Dual-Cores via HT link verbunden sind und auf einen gemeinsamen L2 und L3 Cache zugreifen.


----------



## Dorni (22. Dezember 2009)

Langsamfalter schrieb:


> Dann ist eine Bulldozer-Einheit also 1+1"virtueller" Kern?



Nein, das wäre doch eher im Sinne vom i7 

Der Bulldozer erinnert da eher an einen Cell-Chip. Man hat also mehrer Hauptkerne (quasi beim quadcore 4) und jeder dieser Hauptkerne hat 2 "mini" Kerne, die vermutlich nicht den vollen Funktionsumfang haben , aber dann bestimmte Aufgaben sehr schnell bearbeiten können. So ist es jedenfalls beim CellChip und irgendwie hört sich der Bulldozer recht ähnlich an, kann aber auch sein das ich vollkommen aufm falsch Trip bin


----------



## tm0975 (23. Dezember 2009)

jojo0077 schrieb:


> @ tm0975: Wo hast du denn gelesen, dass Bulldozer sein Tape-Out hinter sich hat? Das wäre mir aber ganz neu? Hab ich da was verpasst?



tapeout wurde auf der Analystenkonferenz (glab die war am 9.11.) bekanntgegeben:

When pressed on the timing of tapeouts, one AMD spokesperson said that the fabs were '*running product now'*. That means the chips have taped out and the fun is about to begin.

Andererseits habe ich gerade auch das hier gefunden:

http://www.hexus.net/content/item.php?item=21117


----------



## KILLTHIS (23. Dezember 2009)

tm0975 schrieb:


> tapeout wurde auf der Analystenkonferenz (glab die war am 9.11.) bekanntgegeben:
> 
> When pressed on the timing of tapeouts, one AMD spokesperson said that the fabs were '*running product now'*. That means the chips have taped out and the fun is about to begin.
> 
> ...


Naja, es wird prognostiziert und spekuliert, aber auch da lässt sich nichts konkretes finden. Wie immer heißt es abwarten und Tee trinken.


----------



## jojo0077 (23. Dezember 2009)

Langsamfalter schrieb:


> Dann ist eine Bulldozer-Einheit also 1+1"virtueller" Kern?


Naja bei Intel hat man einen existierenden Kern und einen zweiten der nur "virtuell" ist. Wenn der Kern mit einer Aufgabe beschäftigt ist werden nur bestimmte Funktionseinheiten (abhängig von der Aufgabe) von ihm beansprucht. Die anderen drehen quasi so lang Däumchen. Das nutzt Intel aus, indem man die Einheiten die nichts zu tun haben mit einer anderen Aufgabe beschäftigt. In günstigen Fällen kann der Kern also 2 Sachen gleichzeitig berechnen (eben wenn sie verschiedene Bereiche des CPU-Kerns beanspruchen). Wenn aber 2 Aufgaben die gleichen Bereiche eines Kerns belasten, müssen sie ganz normal eine nach der anderen abgearbeitet werden (so habe ich das verstanden. bitte korrigiert mich wenn ich daneben liege!)

Beim Bulldozer gibt es 2 existierende Kerne, die aber nicht beide den vollen Funktionsumfang haben (damit wäre man ja sonst wieder beim stinknormalen Dual-Core wie es ihn schon seit Ewigkeiten gibt).
Die Idee ist quasi sehr häufig benötigte Teile des CPU-Kerns doppelt auszulegen, sodass in deutlich mehr fällen als bei Intels Hyperthreading 2 Aufgaben gleichzeitig bearbeitet werden können.
Anders herum könnte man sagen, man nimmt einen Dual-Core wie es ihn schon ewig gibt und baut die ganzen Einheiten die selten oder nur sehr kurz belastet werden nur einmal ein, sodass die 2 Kerne sich diese Einheiten teilen müssen. Das spart eine Menge Transistoren/Platz kostet aber wenn man es gut hinbekommt kaum Leistung.

Ein Bulldozer-Kern wird also vermutlich ein Zwischending zwischen einem normalen Single-Core mit Hyperthreading und einem echten Dual-Core.

Hoffe das stimmt so einigermaßen und ist verständlich. 


Thx @ tm0795
So ganz klar ist es also nicht ob Bulldozer sein Tape-Out hinter sich hat oder nicht. Ist mit dem Zitat was du gebracht hast denn auch wirklich der Bulldozer gemeint oder vielleicht auch einfach nur ein 32nm-Chip? Ich denke wenn Bulldozer das Tapeout hinter sich hätte, hätte das riesige Wellen geschlagen im Internet. Ich persönlich halte es für sehr unwahrscheinlich. Aber wissen tu ichs natürlich nicht.


----------



## jokergermany (23. Dezember 2009)

winpoet88 schrieb:


> Das tönt gut, Aber: Hat nicht TSMC jetzt schon Probleme mit dem 40Nm Prozess..?



Grafikkarten zu produzieren funktioniert völlig anders, als bei Prozessoren...


----------



## DarkMo (23. Dezember 2009)

auf jedenfall sehr schön erklärt jojo. klingt zumindest so, als könnt es stimmen *g*


----------



## skdiggy (24. Dezember 2009)

wisst ihr was das teil so ungefähr kosten wird???


----------



## Altair94 (24. Dezember 2009)

skdiggy schrieb:


> wisst ihr was das teil so ungefähr kosten wird???


 
Also vom Preis her kann man jetzt wohl noch nichts sagen.


----------



## Dukex2 (24. Dezember 2009)

Sobald bekannt ist wann er denn tatsächlich auf dem Markt kommt dauert es nicht lange bis die ersten Preise ins Netz flattern.

Bis dahin können wir uns nur freuen und hoffen was die Zukunft für uns parat hat.


Fröhliche Weihnachten


----------



## Limit (25. Dezember 2009)

Da es hier anscheinend ein bisschen Verwirrung gibt, wie BD aufgebaut sein wird, schreib ich hier mal etwas zum aktuellen Stand.  

BD wird aufgebaut aus sog. Modulen. Jedes Modul besteht aus 2 Kernen, die jeweils eine eigene Integer-Einheit haben. Die Fließkommaeinheit müssen sich beide Kerne eines Moduls teilen. (Nach AMDs Auswertung besteht normaler Code aus 80% Integerbefehlen) 

Die Module werden alle auf dem selben Die sein und über die altbekannte Crossbar kommunizieren, wie es auch bei alle aktuellen Athlons/Phenoms geschieht.  Die Integer-Einheiten werden 4fach superskalar sein, d.h. jede Integer-Einheit kann max. 4 Befehle gleichzeitig ausführen (Phenom: 3fach). Die Fließkommaeinheit wird 256Bit breit sein und aufspaltbar in 2x 128Bit oder 4x 64Bit. Damit wird die Breite/Durchsatz im Vergleich zum aktuellen Phenom verdoppelt.  

L1-Cache wird jeder Kern alleine Benutzen (wie bisher auch). Ein L2-Cache wird es nur 1x pro Modul geben, d.h. 2 Kerne teilen ihn sich, wie es z.B. beim Core2Duo der Fall war. Der L3-Cache wird wieder in die Northbridge integriert und von allen Modulen/Kernen geteilt. Die Speicheranbindung bleibt wie gehabt bei 2x 64Bit DDR3 (Dual-Channel).  

Für den Desktopbereich sind Varianten mit 1-4 Modulen (2-8 Kerne) vorgesehen. Für den High-End Serverbereich soll es ein sog. MCM (Multichipmodul) mit 2 Dies geben, die per internem HT-Link verbunden sein werden. Diese werden dann entsprechend bis zu 16 Kerne und ein Quad-Channel Speicherinterface haben.


----------



## Gunny Hartman (29. Dezember 2009)

Schade dass man am Dual-Channel Speicherinterface mit 64 Bit hängen bleibt. Da hätt Ich mir ein Quad-Channel gewünscht. Ich bin gespannt was die neue Architektur leisten wird. Mein Gefühl sagt mir, dass AMD da einen großen wurf landen wird. Das ist aber nur ein Gefühl^^ Es hört sich jedenfalls vielversprechend an.


----------



## Fate T.H (29. Dezember 2009)

Naja denke nicht das es so tragisch ist das es nur Dual-Channel ist es hält zumindest das Mainboard-Layout günstiger dadurch.
Glaube auch nicht das der großteil der User irgendwelche Programme nutzt die so derbe
Speicherbandbreitenhungrig sind das es nen Tripple-/Quadchannel rechtfertigen würde.

Auf jedenfall wünschenswert ist das AMD was geniales auf dem Markt wirft und Intel mal ordentlich wieder einheizt.


----------



## Gunny Hartman (31. Dezember 2009)

AM-Subaru schrieb:


> Naja denke nicht das es so tragisch ist das es nur Dual-Channel ist es hält zumindest das Mainboard-Layout günstiger dadurch.
> Glaube auch nicht das der großteil der User irgendwelche Programme nutzt die so derbe
> Speicherbandbreitenhungrig sind das es nen Tripple-/Quadchannel rechtfertigen würde.
> 
> Auf jedenfall wünschenswert ist das AMD was geniales auf dem Markt wirft und Intel mal ordentlich wieder einheizt.



Ja da hast du schon recht. Vom den Herstellungskosten her wäre es günstiger. Ich hoffe, dass AMD mit dem Bulldozer wieder näher an Intel herankommt. Intel legt ja 2010 fast eine Pause ein, was neue CPU Modelle angeht. Jedenfalls heißt es, soll im High-End Bereich nicht viel neues kommen. Die CPUs von Intel sind zwar nicht schlecht, aber tendenziell zu teuer. Selbst mit Konkurenz sieht Intel es offenbar nicht ein, die Preise zu senken. Wenn Ich einen AMD Bulldozer für 500€ bekomme und er 10% schneller ist, als Intels Hexa-Core, werde Ich sofort zuschlagen.


----------



## mixxed_up (31. Dezember 2009)

Bald kommt ja noch der Phenom II X4 975 BE mit 3,6 GHz und der AMD Phenom II X6. Ich bin echt gespannt was AMD 2010 leisten wird.


----------



## Gunny Hartman (31. Dezember 2009)

Den Phenom II X4 975 BE lass Ich schön bei Seite und warte auf den Bulldozer. Das lohnt sich denke Ich am meisten.


----------



## Gunny Hartman (2. Januar 2010)

Rotax schrieb:


> Nennt Gamestar eigl. öfters keine Quellen?



Apropos Gamestar: Auf Gamestar wird ja über einen großen CPU-Krieg gemutmaßt, weil Nvidia ja angeblich eine CPU entwickelt 
Klar und die gehen dann gleich davon aus, dass das einen CPU-Krieg hervorrufen könnte


----------



## Scorpioking78 (2. Januar 2010)

Gunny Hartman schrieb:


> Apropos Gamestar: Auf Gamestar wird ja über einen großen CPU-Krieg gemutmaßt, weil Nvidia ja angeblich eine CPU entwickelt
> Klar und die gehen dann gleich davon aus, dass das einen CPU-Krieg hervorrufen könnte


 
Na klar! Fermi wird keine GPU sondern eine Slot-CPU.


----------



## ATi-Maniac93 (2. Januar 2010)

Es wäre echt schön wenn AMD wieder zu  Intel aufschließen könnte, vielleicht hilft der Bulldozer ja dabei


----------



## listi2000 (6. Januar 2010)

Konkurenz belebt das Geschäft und der Verbraucher hat Vorteile durch fallende Preise - hoffentlich


----------

